# Help identify rotary vane 10hp compressor



## Davedesmo (Mar 22, 2013)

Please help me identify at least the mfg of this rotary vane compressor as i need parts for it. I recently purchased from a friend of a friend. Tried googling the #'s cast into casing. No luck 

Things i know:
Direct drive to 10hp single phase motor
Blow off pressure valve in oil sump case. 
Has a cooler built in
Looks like cast aluminum
Similar blue to quincy lineup but a little lighter

Any help appreciated. Will only let me attach 1 pic

Thanks,
Dave


----------

